# Decepticon logo moded into a vw logo



## 96/98Vr6Cabrio (Nov 15, 2010)

Ok im working with a guy that make vynals and everyone and their mom has a autobots logo oh their honda cause it has an H in it well the decepticon has the shap angles in it and i figure why not. if anyone is interested in on if it turns all alright ill post a pic and the guys info for everyone that wants want so they can get one.


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

Awwwww. Don't you love twelve-year-olds? They are so cute with their funny ideas and Silly Bands and all. 

Good luck with your entrepreneurial efforts, my young friend, although you might devote your efforts to something other people might find... I don't know... Relevant? Interesting? Just saying... :laugh:


----------



## 96/98Vr6Cabrio (Nov 15, 2010)

Do u find it entertaining to insult my inteligence? do u just not have any ideas of your own? You are a very good example of why the moding comunity doesnt like people with dub's ur errogant.


----------



## iamsuperdan (Aug 9, 2001)

I found it entertaining.  opcorn:

What you have to realize is that people did the whole Transformers thing about three years ago when the first movie came out. now the only people that do it are young kids with Hondas or Cavaliers, or old guys with Camaros or Hummers. The Autobot/Decepticon logo is the new peeing Calvin. Thus, it should be mocked relentlessly.

Around here, you need a thick skin. Everyone has an opinion, and not all of them will support your automotive decisions.

As for your intelligence: 37 words typed in 3 sentences, 9 spelling and grammar errors. Just saying.


----------



## jthomp (Jan 22, 2005)

iamsuperdan said:


> I found it entertaining.  opcorn:
> 
> What you have to realize is that people did the whole Transformers thing about three years ago when the first movie came out. now the only people that do it are young kids with Hondas or Cavaliers, or old guys with Camaros or Hummers. The Autobot/Decepticon logo is the new peeing Calvin. Thus, it should be mocked relentlessly.
> 
> ...


Check and mate!


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

And by the way, I am "arrogant." As well as "intelligent." Two "Ls" please. :facepalm:

Just like Transformers! I am More Than Meets the Eye! :laugh:


----------



## 96/98Vr6Cabrio (Nov 15, 2010)

Haha sorry about that i didnt even read what i had said. I went to bed fairly well trashed and nothing against u just someone pissed me off at the bar before hand and well i took it out in a drunken grammar suffering rage on here.:beer:


----------



## Kaganjc (Jun 15, 2011)

Let me know how this comes out. I've been looking for one for the front grille of my jetta for quite some time now.


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

96/98Vr6Cabrio said:


> Haha sorry about that i didnt even read what i had said. I went to bed fairly well trashed and nothing against u just someone pissed me off at the bar before hand and well i took it out in a drunken grammar suffering rage on here.:beer:


I didn't realize there were still bars that didn't check ID before serving! 

oh, and autobots > decepticons. bad guys suck.


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

Kaganjc said:


> Let me know how this comes out. I've been looking for one for the front grille of my jetta for quite some time now.


Profile info for _96/98Vr6Cabrio_:
Last Activity
12-23-2010 04:52 PM 

You're going to be waiting quite a bit longer. opcorn:


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

kamzcab86 said:


> Profile info for _96/98Vr6Cabrio_:
> Last Activity
> 12-23-2010 04:52 PM
> 
> You're going to be waiting quite a bit longer. opcorn:


shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh spoil sport.


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

tSoG-84bit said:


> shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh spoil sport.


You never know... it might be like the Bat Signal: Make a point about someone disappearing and BAM!, s/he magically reappears to continue drunken, grammar-error-laced conversation.


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

kamzcab86 said:


> You never know... it might be like the Bat Signal: Make a point about someone disappearing and BAM!, s/he magically reappears to continue drunken, grammar-error-laced conversation.


or maybe, we were so mean at him, that he bought a case of root beer and crashed his liltykes car into a tree.


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

tSoG-84bit said:


> or maybe, we were so mean at him, that he bought a case of root beer and crashed his liltykes car into a tree.


But, but... wouldn't the vynal decepticons save him?


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Kaganjc said:


> Let me know how this comes out. I've been looking for one for the front grille of my jetta for quite some time now.


Did you look at the original post date?


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

kamzcab86 said:


> But, but... wouldn't the vynal decepticons save him?


vynals add horse power, not hitpoints


----------



## Chauncey Wellington II (Jun 15, 2011)

Old thread is chuckleworthy


----------

